

Analyst: The bullish case for Tesla has been debunked - jhonovich
http://www.businessinsider.com/analyst-the-bullish-case-for-tesla-has-been-debunked-2015-2

======
Jugurtha
Because "analysts" have a long track record of accurate predictions, and banks
never lied to their own clients trading against them.

And it's not like everyone has said Tesla will be a success story.. Remember
the countdown, and the jumping monkeys on TV predicting the company's
collapse?

Here's what I want: Every "analyst" who says something must have an exhaustive
list of all the predictions he has made in the past, and the outcomes of those
predictions. Displayed to the watchers as he babbles (Like Steve, his picture,
and his percentage: 80% correct).

If they're better at picking stocks than flipping a coin is, I won't call Paul
the Octopus[0]

The whole "Market Analyst" profession thing doesn't make sense: If someone's
as good at picking stocks (and as cocky about their prediction), they should
be wealthy. I don't think I'm the only one to be able to link a cause to a
seemingly natural consequence. After all, it's not like being good at another
profession where making money doesn't "naturally" follow (say painters, for
example. It's not being a great painter that'll make your rich, Van Gogh used
to paint for food)... Their profession "is" the very act of accumulating
capital, so if they're as good as they claim, they should have plenty.

When I look at some of the jumping creatures on Bloomberg and co, saying "Oh,
it's definitely going down." with all the gesticulating, I want to tell them
"Then short it for $10 million". You know, that'd be just someone putting
their money where their mouth is.

There's no incentive to make correct predictions as long as:

\- They don't have money at stake when doing prediction/divination.

\- People don't have access to the track record of the analyst (is he as good
as tossing a coin?).

[0]:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_the_Octopus](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paul_the_Octopus)

